# I miss you, my love



## krndragon53

hi, new at this, have a quick translation
how would you say, i miss you my love?


----------



## Italian Girl

Mi manchi, amore mio


----------



## JohnW

how do you say "i miss you"?


----------



## Jana337

Ciao John and welcome!

I miss you - mi manchi.

Jana


----------



## Alfry

Ciao JohnW, I see you're new (and very welcome) here.

Jana's translation is perfect.

Also, the "I miss you" topic has widly been discussed.
Try and search "I +miss +you" first and if you will not be satisfied we'll try to do our best to help you.


----------



## Biondo

Ciao a tutti!

As you've already said "mi manci" is correct but could someone please tell me if "io ti manco" is also correct, if it is incorrect could you please explain why in English?

Biondo.


----------



## Alfry

io ti manco = you miss me.
It's correct but the meaning is different, the opposite


----------



## Biondo

Alfry said:
			
		

> io ti manco = you miss me.
> It's correct but the meaning is different, the opposite


 
Thanks very much, a couple more questions please...

Is this irregular reflexive usage "mi manci" and if so are there many other instances of this usage?

Because "io ti dico / i tell you" and "mi dici / you tell me" and "io ti posso dire / i can tell you" are correct, no?

And also could i say "io ti mancero" or "mi mancerai" for future tense?

Thanks again,

Biondo.


----------



## Alfry

Biondo said:
			
		

> Is this irregular reflexive usage "mi manc*h*i" and if so are there many other instances of this usage?
> I'm afraid I didn't get the meaning of your question. For us, Italians I mean, it's not irregular. we use this verb (mancare = sentire la mancanza di) a lot.
> 
> tu mi manchi = io sento la mancanza di te = I miss you
> mi mancano le tue carezze = io sento la mancanza delle tue carezze = I miss your caresses
> 
> Because "io ti dico / i tell you" and "mi dici / you tell me" and "io ti posso dire / i can tell you" are correct, no?
> yes, they are correct
> 
> And also could i say "io ti mancero" or "mi manc*h*erai" for future tense?
> exactly
> mi mancherai = io sentirò la tua mancanza = I'll miss you
> 
> Thanks again,
> welcome
> Biondo.


 
hope that helps


----------



## Biondo

Excellent explanation Alfry and i'm almost there but...


			
				Alfry said:
			
		

> Is this irregular reflexive usage "mi manc*h*i" and if so are there many other instances of this usage?
> I'm afraid I didn't get the meaning of your question. For us, Italians I mean, it's not irregular. we use this verb (mancare = sentire la mancanza di) a lot.
> 
> Because "io ti dico / i tell you" and "mi dici / you tell me" and "io ti posso dire / i can tell you" are correct, no?
> yes, they are correct



What i was trying to understand was... i'll make an example...

mi manchi = i miss you
mi dici = you tell me

these two examples have the same form, however mean the opposite...

What i meant by irregular was the fact that usually i see the form "mi dici" and this makes sense to me but when i see "mi manchi" it confuses me because it means the opposite and therefore is it an irregular verb, excluding how often it is used in the Italian language...

So what i wanted to know is... are there many other instances of this form in Italian where the meaning in English is the opposite?

I know this is a bit complicated and my cousins in Italy have tried to explain it to me but they don't speak English and my Italian is not yet good enough to explain this in Italian so now you can understand why i'm now looking to the internet!

Thanks,

Biondo.


----------



## Alfry

Biondo said:
			
		

> Excellent explanation Alfry and i'm almost there but...
> [/color]
> What i was trying to understand was... i'll make an example...
> 
> mi manchi = i miss you
> mi dici = you tell me


 
ok, noy I can understand why you are puzzled.

mi dici      = tu dici a me      = you tell me
mi manchi = tu manchi a me = here you expect something like you miss me cross instead of I miss youtick.

we, Italians, have the same problem.
our instinct says I miss you = ti mancocross

as I've already said, I use this little mental trick:
mi manchi = sento la tua mancanza = I miss youtick

hope that could work with you like it works with me.

ciao


----------



## Biondo

Excellent


----------



## lsp

Biondo said:
			
		

> So what i wanted to know is... are there many other instances of this form in Italian where the meaning in English is the opposite?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Biondo.


piacere
mi piaci = I like you

To say: I like the book, you must say: Mi piace il libro.
The literal translation of Mi piace il libro is The book is pleasing to me.

Person 1: Mi (a me) piace viaggiare. Travel(ing) is pleasing (pleases) me.
Person 2: Anche a me. Also to me.

Mancare literally means to lack. Mi manchi = you are lacking to me.

That explains why it's opposite to us and still regular to Italians. 

Hope that helped. It did the trick for me when I was learning those words.


----------



## gsm

Hi!
"Gia manchi" - can I say meaning "miss you already"?


----------



## moodywop

gsm said:
			
		

> Hi!
> "Gia manchi" - can I say meaning "miss you already"?


 
Hi gsm

You should say _già mi manchi _or _mi manchi già._

It's as if you said _I miss..._ without specifying who you miss.(there's no way I'm going to use _whom_ here  , sorry usage guardians).

ciao
Carlo


----------



## gsm

Grazie, Carlo!


----------



## Hayley86

Hi, can someone please tell me if 'mi manchi' & 'la manco' both mean in italian i miss you, as when i have tried to search for i miss you on different websites it has brought two translations up. thanks x-x


----------



## Alfry

Mi manchi is perfect, la manco is wrong.
Le manco would be ok if you were speaking formally but, in that case, you wouldn't say "I miss you", would you?


----------



## Jana337

Hayley86 said:
			
		

> Hi, can someone please tell me if 'mi manchi' & 'la manco' both mean in italian *i* miss you. When *i *have tried to search for *i *miss you on different websites it has brought two translations up. *t*hanks x-x



Hi and welcome! 

"Mi manchi" is the correct one. 

Please use capital letters and punctuation where appropriate. 


> Except as a topic of discussion, chatspeak and SMS style are not acceptable. Members must do their best to write using standard language forms. Rules



Thanks for your cooperation. 

Jana


----------



## Hayley86

Thankyou, the above information is a great help. Can you give me any advice as to where is the best place for me to look generally when I need/want to know the meaning of english into italian words please? I am rather new to this, so I am feeling a bit lost. My partner is Italian so I need to pick it up


----------



## Jana337

Hayley86 said:
			
		

> Thankyou, the above information is a great help. Can you give me any advice as to where is the best place for me to look generally when I need/want to know the meaning of english into italian words please?


Here, of course. 
Our resources thread will help you find the best way to learn la bella lingua.

Jana


----------



## Hayley86

Thankyou Jana, it all seems a bit complicated at the moment but i am sure / hopefully I will be able to pick it up. What is the best way to learn? Take it word by word or try to learn sentences together? Sorry i am asking lots of questions, I just want to make sure i am learning correctly. x


----------



## Jana337

Hayley86 said:
			
		

> Thankyou Jana, it all seems a bit complicated at the moment but i am sure / hopefully I will be able to pick it up. What is the best way to learn? Take it word by word or try to learn sentences together? Sorry i am asking lots of questions, I just want to make sure i am learning correctly. x


Please do not learn word by word. Memorizing sentences won't help much either. You will need some structure and discipline. Get a good textbook, or/and choose one of the online courses for beginners in the resources thread.

Here are some old threads specifically devoted to learning Italian:
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=120528
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=109831
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=104432
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=101447

Please let's continue there if you have more questions because we went off topic here. 

Jana


----------



## Korena

You could also say something like:
mi manchi tanto

Which means I miss you much!

-Korena


----------



## Hayley86

Thankyou Korena, I will try that also. x-x


----------



## jinella

Hi can someone translate this into Italian please?

- why don't you send me messages on my cell phone?
- i miss you so much, it hurts.
- I sent you and email with many pictures.
- i need to hear from you everyday my love.


----------



## argento_anello

i'm not sure but they must be something like those...

- why don't you send me messages on my cell phone?
perché non mi invi/mandi messaggio allo mio cellular.
- i miss you so much, it hurts.
Mi manchi di piu',?? ?????
- I sent you and email with many pictures.
Ho mandato una posta di elletronica con molto fotografia.
- i need to hear from you everyday my love.
Ho bisogni di sentire qualcosa ogni giorno cara mia/caro mio

cara mia:if your love is a girl
caro mio:if your love is a boy


----------



## rom_itn

I'll have a go but please keep on your mind that I am not a native speaker..

Perché non mi mandi i messaggi sul mio telefonino?
Mi manchi tantissimo, è così duro..
Ti ho mandato una mail con tante foto.
Ho bisogno di sentirti ogni giorno amore mio...


----------



## argento_anello

rom_itn said:


> I'll have a go but please keep on your mind that I am not a native speaker..
> 
> Perché non mi mandi i messaggi sul mio telefonino?
> Mi manchi tantissimo, è così duro..
> Ti ho mandato una mail con tante foto.
> Ho bisogno di sentirti ogni giorno amore mio...



perfetto!!


----------



## *Gaia*

Good job!!  I give you just a couple of tips: in my opinion the article before "messaggi" isn't essential and "è così dura" sounds defenetely better to an Italian native speaker's ear than "duro" (at least you should complete the sentence, for instance "è così duro da sopportare")  



rom_itn said:


> I'll have a go but please keep on your mind that I am not a native speaker..
> 
> Perché non mi mandi (i) messaggi sul mio telefonino?
> Mi manchi tantissimo, è così dura...
> Ti ho mandato una mail con tante foto.
> Ho bisogno di sentirti ogni giorno, amore mio...


----------



## narmoriel

jinella said:


> Hi can someone translate this into Italian please?
> 
> - why don't you send me messages on my cell phone?
> - i miss you so much, it hurts.
> - I sent you and email with many pictures.
> - i need to hear from you everyday my love.


 
Hi, 
Perché non mi mandi (i) messaggi al mio telefonino (cellulare)?
Mi manchi tantissimo, è così dura...
Ti ho mandato una e-mail con tante foto.
Ho bisogno di sentirti ogni giorno, amore mio...
Narmoriel


----------



## mateintwo

narmoriel said:


> Hi,
> Perché non mi mandi (i)messaggi al mio telefonino (cellulare)?
> Mi manchi tantissimo, è così dura...
> Ti ho mandato una e-mail con tante foto.
> Ho bisogno di sentirti ogni giorno, amore mio...
> Narmoriel


 

Two alternative translations of the phrase
i miss you so much, it hurts.

1. Mi manchi tantissimo, _mi duole (di non poter stare con te)_

_2. Mi manchi tantissimo, mi faccio (veramente/proprio) male

_


----------



## Snowman75

I think that the phrase:

*I miss you so much, it hurts.*

actually means:

*I miss you so much that it hurts.*

So maybe in Italian:

*Mi manchi così tanto che mi fa male.*

I'm not sure whether this is correct in Italian though. Wait for confirmation.


----------



## narmoriel

mateintwo said:


> Two alternative translations of the phrase
> i miss you so much, it hurts.
> 
> 1. Mi manchi tantissimo, _mi duole (di non poter stare con te)_
> 
> _2. Mi manchi tantissimo, mi faccio (veramente/proprio) male_


 
Hi, " mi faccio proprio male " it isn't correct in my opinion.
I can say it if I don't send messages ( I do somethingh that makes me sick or sad), but in this case the other person doesn't send messages, so it could be " mi fai del male " ( you make me sick or sad).
I think " è così dura " means that it is very difficult to live without her/his messages( it is a aching heart)
Narmoriel


----------



## mateintwo

narmoriel said:


> Hi, " mi faccio proprio male " it isn't correct in my opinion.
> I can say it if I don't send messages ( I do somethingh that makes me sick or sad), but in this case the other person doesn't send messages, so it could be " mi fai del male " ( you make me sick or sad).
> I think " è così dura " means that it is very difficult to live without her/his messages( it is a aching heart)
> Narmoriel


 
You must be right. Not being a native these are nuances that I cannot distinguish yet.

I just wanted to try to have a more direct translation than " e' cosi dura" for "it hurts". Would a construction using soffrire or tormentare work for a more direct translation.


----------



## valy822

jinella said:


> Hi can someone translate this into Italian please?
> 
> - why don't you send me messages on my cell phone?
> _Perchè non mi mandi messaggi sul cellulare?_
> - i miss you so much, it hurts.
> _Mi manchi così tanto da star male._
> - I sent you and email with many pictures.
> _Ti ho inviato una email con molte foto._
> - i need to hear from you everyday my love.
> _Ho bisogno di sentirti ogni giorno amore mio._


----------



## claudine2006

argento_anello said:


> i'm not sure but they must be something like those...
> 
> - why don't you send me messages on my cell phone?
> Perché non mi invii/mandi messaggi (sul mio cellulare).
> - i miss you so much, it hurts.
> Mi manchi così tanto da far male.
> - I sent you and email with many pictures.
> Ti ho inviato una mail con molte foto.
> - i need to hear from you everyday my love.
> Ho bisogno di sentirti/parlare con te ogni giorno, amore mio.
> 
> cara mia:if your love is a girl
> caro mio:if your love is a boy


----------



## english bird

*I have tried my hardest to translate this letter i want to send but not matter how i try it never comes out the way i want it,*
*can anyone help me,*
*no worries if not....*

*thanks *


*''I miss you so much... I miss Italy so much!*
*I haven't known you for very long but I do know what a fantastic time I have when I am with you. you constantly make me feel happy! *
*Life in England is Shit and I am thinking of moving away. I am so unhappy I cry all the time... yes I am stupid.. i know! *
*I wish I could come to Italy and stay with you but I know that would never happen...*
*Your too young and beautiful just to stay with only one girl! You like the ladies too much haha! You are very lucky to have the life you live..... !*
*I hope you are having lots of fun with your friends!*
*Please say hello and give kisses to your family from me!*
*They are some of the kindest people I have ever met!*
*Take care bye ''*


----------



## nemosnemos

Mi manchi tanto...Mi manca tanto l'Italia!
Non ti conosco da molto ma so che momenti fantastici ho quando sono con te. Mi fai continuamente sentire felice! LA vita in Inghilterra è una ( I can't translate this bad word ) e sto pensando di trasferirmi. Sono così infelice che piango sempre...Sì, sono stupido..Lo so!
Spero di poter venire in Italia e stare con te ma so che non succederà mai...
Sei troppo giovane e bella per stare solo con una ragazza (???)! Ti piacciono tanto le ragazze, ahaha! (????) Sei davvero fortunata ad avere la vita che fai.
Spero che ti stia divertendo un sacco con i tuoi amici!
Per piacere, saluta e manda bacioni alla tua famiglia da parte mia. Sono alcune delle persone più gentili che abbia mai incontrato.
Abbi cura di te! Ciao


----------



## english bird

Thankyou for taking the time to translatre this for me, i really preciate it!
grazie!
ciao


----------



## ElaineG

english bird said:


> Thankyou for taking the time to translatre this for me, I really appreciate it!
> grazie!
> ciao


 
Note that if you are writing to a male, you will want to change _bella_ in Nemos' translation to _bello_.  Leave it as _bella_ if you are writing to a woman.


----------



## taylorboss_k

I miss you. Only 4 days untill i see you.


----------



## Kraus

My attempt: "Mi manchi. Ancora 4 giorni soltanto e ti rivedrò. " (Please correct me if I'm wrong or confirm if I'm right)


----------



## taylorboss_k

well i couldnt tell you because im the one asking...hah... any other gangstas going to help me out?


----------



## Akire72

Mi manchi. Solo 4 giorni e finalmente ti rivedo!


----------



## ElaineG

taylorboss_k said:


> Well I couldn't tell you because I'm the one asking. Hah. Any one else going to help me out?


 
Hi Taylor,

Welcome to WRF.  Please remember to write standard English, including punctuation and capitalization when using our forum.  You can find that and our other rules (like putting the subject matter to be translated in the title) here: http://forum.wordreference.com/faq.php?faq=faq_forum_rules_header#faq_rules_faq.

Thanks,

Elaine
Moderator

P.S. Both Kraus and Akire's versions are good.


----------



## Italia Girl

Can anyone tell me how to say: I really like you and I will miss you so much. In Italian please??


----------



## gettingby

Mi piaci tantissimo e mi mancherai da morire!


----------



## laurentius67

I really like you and I will miss you so much =
Mi piaci davvero tanto e mi mancherai moltissimo


----------



## Rappa

Qualcuno sa spiegarmi come si usano le x(!!)in Inglese?? E che significato hanno?
E anche: i miss you....significa davvero mi manchio e' un modo anche per finire una lettera/sms??
r.


----------



## nexus

Ciao Rappa. Per quanto ricordo, xxx significa baci (tre in fila, di solito). Per quanto riguarda I miss you, significa mi manchi ma non so se può essere anche un modo per finire una lettera (di solito se io scrivo "mi manchi" voglio dire veramente che mi manca la persona alla quale scrivo).


----------



## shamblesuk

Hai proprio ragione.

Lee



nexus said:


> Ciao Rappa. Per quanto ricordo, xxx significa baci  (tre in fila, di solito). Per quanto riguarda I miss you, significa mi manchi  ma non so se può essere anche un modo per finire una lettera  (di solito se io scrivo "mi manchi" voglio dire veramente che mi manca la persona alla quale scrivo).


----------



## shiva23

hello , how can i say in italian  to my ex boyfriend:
 all i know is i miss you.... even though we are not together , i would love to kiss you again.


----------



## regina.falangy

Tutto ciò che so è che mi manchi... anche se non siamo insieme, vorrei/desidererei baciarti ancora.


----------

